# My Ford Fair shots



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

I shot a few frames at Silverstone 










Flickr Gallery > http://www.flickr.com/photos/byngmeister/sets/72157621805923407/


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Mmmm, very nice :argie: :thumb:

Viper rating:-

Photos: 10/10 :thumb:

Vicky: 11/10 :argie:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

she nailed the facial expression on the other shot between the two cars; I also like the lack of DoF on the row shot. 

Bret


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

mmmm mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great photo's, is the focus of them supposed to be cars? I can't take my eyes of her a$$ :thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

clcollins said:


> Great photo's, is the focus of them supposed to be cars? I can't take my eyes of her a$$ :thumb:


:argie: tell me about it :lol:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice pics! Now be honest it wasnt the cars you went for was it... :lol:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work mate, me and my mate passed you both, needless to say our heads turned LOL

Some great shoots.


----------



## wegieboy (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW, mmmmnnnnn Peachy little pics.


----------

